# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22: 0x079b Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, version 0x079b.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/209594-hx2x-0x079b/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.
Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Release notes updated.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

what does RC66 remote support entail? is this for RF or IR and Did RC66 remotes not work before?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Juanus said:


> what does RC66 remote support entail? is this for RF or IR and Did RC66 remotes not work before?


support for two communication for the RC66


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The adult icon removal was a good choice.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cypherx said:


> The adult icon removal was a good choice.


Yup, I would never understand why it was there in the first place...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll bet that got a ton of complaints, just like where the playboy channel got moved too then got moved away from again.


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> support for two communication for the RC66


The reason that I ask is because I have been using an RC66RX with an HR20-700 in RF mode for a little while now and it has been working perfectly. (And I still haven't gotten this update on that box yet) so I was wondering how that was possible if this was the first release that has this ability in it. Or what exactly this support covers and what changes should I expect when I get this update.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Juanus said:


> The reason that I ask is because I have been using an RC66RX with an HR20-700 in RF mode for a little while now and it has been working perfectly. (And I still haven't gotten this update on that box yet) so I was wondering how that was possible if this was the first release that has this ability in it. Or what exactly this support covers and what changes should I expect when I get this update.


It just adds more codes that weren't in the RC65R for maybe older or less popular equipment. Your code was probably a very common code and would have already been recognized. I'm sure there won't be any noticeable change for you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Juanus said:


> The reason that I ask is because I have been using an RC66RX with an HR20-700 in RF mode for a little while now and it has been working perfectly. (And I still haven't gotten this update on that box yet) so I was wondering how that was possible if this was the first release that has this ability in it. Or what exactly this support covers and what changes should I expect when I get this update.


the two way communication only works with HR24, H25, HR34. that is when the remote sends the device programming code to the remote without any user input


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Does this mean we can now use RF and IR at the same time? or does it just add some codes for RF?

SMK


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RoyGBiv said:


> Does this mean we can now use RF and IR at the same time? or does it just add some codes for RF?
> 
> SMK


Any hr44 or c41 and likely future offerings can do ir and rf at the same time. Nothing else ever will be able to.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Any hr44 or c41 and likely future offerings can do ir and rf at the same time. Nothing else ever will be able to.


Does this mean that insisting that you must have the capability for simultaneous ir and rf would guarantee an hr44 on an upgrade? (I'm asking for a friend. Nudge, Nudge. Wink, Wink.) :grin:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Burt said:


> Does this mean that insisting that you must have the capability for simultaneous ir and rf would guarantee an hr44 on an upgrade? (I'm asking for a friend. Nudge, Nudge. Wink, Wink.) :grin:


Nope, but you are most likely to get an HR44 anyway


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I cant imagine how it would, I dont see any way they note that in the system at all.


----------



## DonPrince (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I got the update this morning and notice I lost my apps at least for now so this update did me no favors.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Ugh this update sucks. I still have an HR20-700, HR21-100 and an HR23-700. The HR20 ran like it was brand new on the last firmware. The HR23 was finally better than it had been in years and the HR21 still sucked. Now all 3 are horrendously slow.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have an HR23-700 and it updated with the latest firmware two nights ago. Now, my guide is full of "To Be Announced" and listings are not appearing more than a day out, at best. I am getting concerned because my series passes are showing 0 but I know the shows are on. The higher up the dial I go the worse it gets. I panicked tonight and did a restart (using the red button) but nothing has changed. I am not sure if I am in the right place, but I am pretty sure I saw the update as 0x079E and now it seems that this update has wrecked my guide for the time being. I have seen other updates along the way, and this never happened before.

It's been a long time since I have complained about Directv's STBs/DVRs, but are they going backwards? Again. I owned one of the original DVRs (non-Tivo, I had those first) after being forced to abandon Tivo (I realize that is a real bugaboo among the DTV fans on this forum). Since then, my wife has her Tivo back (with the THR22-100, two of them in fact), but my DVR (his and hers) was pretty much rock solid ... until this. I am going to call DTV later tonight to try and get some tech support, but I have a feeling I will be wasting my time. The whole point of a DVR is time shifting, but with most of my guide only 24 hours out, that option seems to be moot. I am sure they are going to tell me to be patient, the guide will update over time. But two days? I find it very hard to believe it's not a problem with the upgrade. Funny thing was, my DVR was working fine. Why the upgrade/fix? Going back years, could there be a company that has downloaded more "upgrades" to its gear than DTV? Highly doutbful. Okay, maybe Microsoft and Windows, but that's about it.

Update: I found an old post that says this (see below). Will this work? I think someone earlier mentioned two restarts in 30 minutes.

"The cause of the problem is believed to be corrupt guide data. The double-restart that is advised by DirecTV flushes that guide data out and forces new, uncorrupt data to be downloaded."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lilydog10 said:


> Update: I found an old post that says this (see below). Will this work? I think someone earlier mentioned two restarts in 30 minutes.
> 
> "The cause of the problem is believed to be corrupt guide data. The double-restart that is advised by DirecTV flushes that guide data out and forces new, uncorrupt data to be downloaded."


Yup, I was about to recommend this...


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

got 0x79b on 1-9-14
worse ever fw. all 3 of my hr20 lost there ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) had to run the set up and all was well.
but my wifes unit had gone mad by monday. reboots on it's own, can't watch recordings even 30 min ones it will just freeze or reboot. after a hour of just being on (it's in another room not sure on time) it will not respond to the remote or front buttons, till booted.

my 2 units seem fine. gotta call and see if they have a clue.


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Yup, I was about to recommend this...


Thanks. it seems to be working, albeit very very slowly. In all the previous updates with this specific DVR, never happened before. So obviously something is amiss with this FW. I seem to be the only one complaining here, so I guess it could just be my DVR, but hard to believe. And the updates, to me at least, were irrelevant. Oh well. So far, I have 10 of my 13 To Do recordings back, so I guess in 2-3 days all should be back to normal.


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

madmadworld said:


> got 0x79b on 1-9-14
> worse ever fw. all 3 of my hr20 lost there ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) had to run the set up and all was well.
> but my wifes unit had gone mad by monday. reboots on it's own, can't watch recordings even 30 min ones it will just freeze or reboot. after a hour of just being on (it's in another room not sure on time) it will not respond to the remote or front buttons, till booted.
> 
> my 2 units seem fine. gotta call and see if they have a clue.


Wife called today they could not address the box to send a fw told her she was sol, and they would send her another newer box.
really hate giving up the OTA tuner. waiting for a miracle now. till monday


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have to disagree with most here and say the new software update, improved my HR24 overall speed once again. No issues so far. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DonPrince (Aug 23, 2013)

It's been more than three days now since my receiver took the new software and I still don't have my apps back. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

DonPrince said:


> It's been more than three days now since my receiver took the new software and I still don't have my apps back. Anyone else have this problem?


Directv and their software upgrades can be really strange. I've had an HR24-200 for about a year and a half. Every upgrade I would lose MYDirectv, Youtube and Pandora and have to do a DRBR to re-attain those services. I had the 0x079b upgrade on 1-14 and everything is there, I lost nothing, no rebooting and the machine seems to really run a little faster and more efficient. I don' know why that would be, but I'm happy about it. The only difference I noticed was they must have removed the SWM signal strength on the transponder grid. I check signals every once in awhile and noticed it wasn't there. The DVR did reboot after the upgrade (like it always does) but it was unnoticeable because nothing was lost or seemed to change, which was great. I did have to re-intialize some AM21 channels but that is normal. After a reboot it only attains the channels of the 2 zip codes stored in the DVR at the time of the reboot. I use some additional secondary zip codes for my AM21 and have to rerun the intial setup to get some of those channels back after a upgrade.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just checked my HR24-100s and the SWM signals are indeed missing from the Signal Strength screens.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I never saw any good use for the SWM signals grid... they have now improved the "secret" diagnostic MoCA screen


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I never saw any good use for the SWM signals grid... they have now improved the "secret" diagnostic MoCA screen


I forget how to get to that screen. Care to share?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cypherx said:


> I forget how to get to that screen. Care to share?


guide and right arrow at the same time. Can be finicky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

peds48 said:


> guide and right arrow at the same time. Can be finicky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was hitting menu and the different arrows, that's what I was doing wrong.

It's been awhile since I've been in this screen. I think it dates me back to the SD GUI era.

Anyway things working good here. Levels are -23 and -29. Phy rate is between 243 and 251.


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

ended up with hr22 mailed to us. it works. the end


madmadworld said:


> Wife called today they could not address the box to send a fw told her she was sol, and they would send her another newer box.
> really hate giving up the OTA tuner. waiting for a miracle now. till monday





madmadworld said:


> got 0x79b on 1-9-14
> worse ever fw. all 3 of my hr20 lost there ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) had to run the set up and all was well.
> but my wifes unit had gone mad by monday. reboots on it's own, can't watch recordings even 30 min ones it will just freeze or reboot. after a hour of just being on (it's in another room not sure on time) it will not respond to the remote or front buttons, till booted.
> 
> my 2 units seem fine. gotta call and see if they have a clue.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone had their HR24 record a show over and over? Tonight I found that it had 221 20/20 recordings and it kept going higher and higher. As it did this it kindly began deleting everything else on the DVR for space. I tried to just delete it all from my other DVR and it's just sitting at please wait/refreshing playlist and checking that DVR it had a warning about space and I chose stop recording and it's doing nothing. I know I can't get the stuff back it deleted, but is my only way to save what's left on my other one to mark everything keep?

As an update, it seems it just kept replicating the recording and everything not marked Keep is gone.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well first is it actually recording that program? What are your settings for it? And how long has this been going on?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Insomniac2k said:


> Has anyone had their HR24 record a show over and over? Tonight I found that it had 221 20/20 recordings and it kept going higher and higher. As it did this it kindly began deleting everything else on the DVR for space. I tried to just delete it all from my other DVR and it's just sitting at please wait/refreshing playlist and checking that DVR it had a warning about space and I chose stop recording and it's doing nothing. I know I can't get the stuff back it deleted, but is my only way to save what's left on my other one to mark everything keep?
> 
> As an update, it seems it just kept replicating the recording and everything not marked Keep is gone.


First thing to try is resetting your DVR/Receiver . See if that helps.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well first is it actually recording that program? What are your settings for it? And how long has this been going on?


It was actually recording it. It had a series pass, normal settings, first run, etc. This is the first time it has ever happened. I finished watching bones last night and when it went back to the list I saw the warning markers on some shows (and since it's so rare I see them, I didn't remember what they meant). Then noticed that 20/20 had 230-ish (230/230) episodes in a folder and I scrolled through a bit and it was all the same partial recording and when I collapsed it it had more episodes. I then realized what the warning icon was and tried to just delete the folder 240+ by then. This morning there were 5 left all the same recording and length (50 mins). It basically seems it just replicating the same recording/file, while it was recording. In doing so, it just deleted older recordings to clear space.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Strange. I'd say delete all the episodes in there then do a reset and as soon as it's back to live tv do another reset and clear the guide. Seems it's just a bit confused.


----------



## madmadworld (Dec 4, 2007)

madmadworld said:


> got 0x79b on 1-9-14
> worse ever fw. all 3 of my hr20 lost there ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) had to run the set up and all was well.
> but my wifes unit had gone mad by monday. reboots on it's own, can't watch recordings even 30 min ones it will just freeze or reboot. after a hour of just being on (it's in another room not sure on time) it will not respond to the remote or front buttons, till booted.
> 
> my 2 units seem fine. gotta call and see if they have a clue.


lost my locals ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) again on both of my hr20's. went to record the big game today and they were gone.
just me ?
thanks for reading


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

The new version changed the name of my HR24. Messed up my whole home. Changed it and it's fine more. Kinda weird that would change. 

Sent from the jaws of my Hammerhead!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

madmadworld said:


> lost my locals ota channels(3.2 5.2 etc) again on both of my hr20's. went to record the big game today and they were gone.
> just me ?
> thanks for reading


The big game......do you mean Superb Owl XLVIII? 

(I thing it's okay to say the real name here.)

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

2 HR23-700 with 0x79b one is OK the other is SLOW

HR23-700 that is OK is in living room and used every day... slow one is in theater and used a couple times a week

Slow one sometimes takes 2-to-5 button presses to respond... put new batteries in remote, and tried downstairs remote upstairs... same SLOW result

Could this mean that the slow upstairs HR23-700 is "about" to fail... or is there something that I can do to make it work faster?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If it is taking that many presses of the button it probably has IR interference from your TV.
Try using the TV remote and turn the TV OFF.
Then try pressing the buttons for say the guide, change channel, exit, etc. and pay attention to the power light on the front of the receiver.
See if it blinks every time you press a button.

If you have not done so already, reset the receiver. Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.
Go into Settings, Display, Preferences and Turn Scrolling Effects to OFF,
Go into Settings, Display, Video and Set Native to OFF
Go into Settings, Display, Resolutions and check only the 1080i setting.

See if those help.
If not you might have a hard drive that is failing.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

More information... dedicated theater with a ceiling mounted Sony projector... once turned on with Sony remote, the projector is, as far as I know, completely passive with no outgoing signals... and, being a theater with a projector, there are no other signal sources in the room

I will do the rest of what you said to see if the speed improves

If not, do you know if DTV will replaced based on these symptoms, or will the unit have to completely fail before they replace?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JohnTSmith said:


> More information... dedicated theater with a ceiling mounted Sony projector... once turned on with Sony remote, the projector is, as far as I know, completely passive with no outgoing signals... and, being a theater with a projector, there are no other signal sources in the room
> 
> I will do the rest of what you said to see if the speed improves
> 
> If not, do you know if DTV will replaced based on these symptoms, or will the unit have to completely fail before they replace?


They won't replace a receiver for slow response.

There are some tests you can run to check the hard drive and try to get rid of corrupt files. See below.

Before you get into that tho, Try Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver. As soon as it reloads and programming comes to the screen, do it again.

Run the Built in Self-test to try and repair your hard drive.
To run the hard drive tests, do the following.

Reboot DVR with the red button next to the smart card.
When you see "Running receiver self-check" press Select

You should see a message "Entering Diagnostics Mode"
Choose Advanced Tests Menu ,
Hard Drive utilities ,
Short Smart test

Next run the file test, the DVR will try to repair a bad file if present.

If you receive error messages from the above stop and post them back on
here.

If the all tests pass, you can run the surface test. This test is long and
could take several hours .
You may want to run it overnight.
Every attempt is made to save programming.

If you receive error messages post them back on here.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Interim report - unit reacts to remote button press intermittently... for a few presses everything works, then stops and I have to press button several times in a row

Things that were already done... scrolling effects OFF + native OFF + display 1080i - BUT !!!

HR23 downstairs is connected direct to TV via HDMI and is set to 1080i AND the lighted button on the front says 1080i

HR23 upstairs shows only 1080i checked on the menu screen BUT 480p light is the only one that works on the front... unit connected via Component output, since that is what the installer put through the wall when house was built 6+ years ago, meaning HDMI is not an option

Does Component out mean 1080i is not really an option... and could that be a cause of the slowness problem?

IGNORE 1080i note... now that 1st restart has finished, the indicator light shows 1080i

Will do more testing, and go on to double restart and/or drive check if still slow


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Interim #2

Short smart Passed + File Passed, so now running surface test (message said will take 90+ minutes)

Because the remote signal was being received intermittently, I had to use the front panel up/down Select buttons to run the above actions

Once the surface test is done, I will try the "double restart" which I see from message 18 causes the guide data to flush and refresh

If none of this helps with receiver responding to remote, I guess I'll just have to wait until it fails... which is a real PITA


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If none of that works, check the signal strengths on the several satellites ( skip the ones with the s after their number ) on the receiver that is working good and then the one that is having a problem and compare them.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Just walked upstairs... drive test says 0 errors found BUT after watching for 4-5 minutes, it seems to be stuck at 53.14% progress

I will go back upstairs in 10-15 minutes to check again... if still at same % how long should I let it run before cancelling?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It can take several hours for that test to run. Just let it run, it is probably not stuck.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Now one hour after my last post... still at 53.14% progress... is that usual?

Now 5:34 and "running self check" so I don't know if any errors were found, but it did finish and is restarting

Final at 6:30... still running SLOW... intermittent reaction to remote key press, and very slow to DO anything when it does react

I will just live with it since I don't use it every day... when it dies, any replacement "should" be better


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JohnTSmith said:


> Now one hour after my last post... still at 53.14% progress... is that usual?
> 
> Now 5:34 and "running self check" so I don't know if any errors were found, but it did finish and is restarting
> 
> ...


Give it 2 days to judge the reactions and speed now. Since the double reset of the receiver it is working hard to re download all of the guide and graphics, etc. etc.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Just went upstairs and checked... it IS working now... still a "long" delay between pressing a button and the receiver responding, but at least I don't have to press the same button several times for something to happen

Going to watch recorded Olympics later today, and will check again tomorrow to see if the time lag between pressing a button and receiver responding is less

Added 5PM 2/9

This receiver is really "screwy" in what I am observing... just got back downstairs from watching Olympics recorded last night

I had to press the List key several times to get my list of recorded programs to display... then had to press the down arrow several times to get the "focus" to go down my list to my Olympics group... and had to press Select several times to open the group... and, of course, down arrow several times to get "focus" to bottom entry... and finally Select several times to get the program to start playing

Once my selected program WAS playing, the FIRST time I pressed the fast forward key to go through a commercial, everything required several key presses to both start fast forward, and then the Play key to go back to play mode

AFTER that, everything worked properly, with each key press making the receiver respond... almost like the receiver takes a LONG time to wake up and function

All in all, I find this to be very weird and frustrating... and not at all how the identical HR23-700 downstairs operates

Does anyone know if DTV is sending the HR24 as a replacement?


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Went upstairs again after dinner, and the SAME results as described above... several button presses to get anything to work... and then AFTER my first fast forward and back to playing, the receiver acted like it had finally "woken up" and would work properly... every button press produced a result, after only a short delay

Has anyone seen a symptom like that before?

I'm just about ready to call DTV and ask about the cost of upgrading this one HR23 to an HR24 which is, from what I have read, a lot faster than an HR23


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JohnTSmith said:


> Went upstairs again after dinner, and the SAME results as described above... several button presses to get anything to work... and then AFTER my first fast forward and back to playing, the receiver acted like it had finally "woken up" and would work properly... every button press produced a result, after only a short delay
> 
> Has anyone seen a symptom like that before?
> 
> I'm just about ready to call DTV and ask about the cost of upgrading this one HR23 to an HR24 which is, from what I have read, a lot faster than an HR23


I recently had that problem with my HR24 in the Den. It was the TV warming up and sending out IR signals that was overriding the remote signals.
I cut a piece of a cardboard box about 12" square ( *Edit: *I am now looking at the cardboard and I had trimmed it so it was only 4" front to back and taped it to the top of the receiver ) and laid it on top of the HR24 and let it hang over the front of the DTV receiver about 2 inches like the eves of your house. It now blocks the signals from the TV and the startup delay ( it was 55 seconds each time ) is now gone completely.
Make sure that the card board is not covering and cooling vents.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

>TV warming up and sending out IR signals

I don't think that applies in my case... dedicated theater with a ceiling mount Sony projector which is, as far as I know, completely passive

Even if the Sony projector is not passive, this is a 6+ year old install and the problems I am having are recent... so I think "something" is going bad inside the HR23... I just don't know what !!!

I looked at the DTV page and there is no way to order an HR24, so I am now thinking about a place like Weeknees


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

JohnTSmith said:


> >TV warming up and sending out IR signals
> 
> I don't think that applies in my case... dedicated theater with a ceiling mount Sony projector which is, as far as I know, completely passive
> 
> ...


I would suggest a service call - on a 6+ year install (perhaps) the installer after checking out your system can swap it with a HR24 he should have one on his truck- Just a thought a service call is $50 vrs $199 weekneens price however it's your choice


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JohnTSmith said:


> >TV warming up and sending out IR signals
> 
> I don't think that applies in my case... dedicated theater with a ceiling mount Sony projector which is, as far as I know, completely passive
> 
> ...


If it is only not working for the first few seconds and is fine after that, I would wait and see if it dies and let DTV replace it and not spend any money.
Remember, mine that had the slowness is an HR24.


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

The next time we go upstairs to watch last night's Olympics, I'm going to press the front panel buttons instead of using the remote to see what happens

IF the HR23 responds correctly, I will conclude that "something" in the IR receiver is going bad

Right now, with a few movies and a TV series that we haven't completed, I don't want to replace "now" since we would lose the recordings... of course, if the unit simply fails I won't have a choice

Oh well... thanks everyone for the help and ideas... I think I'm stuck with this partly functioning HR23 for awhile


----------



## JohnTSmith (Dec 5, 2009)

Front panel buttons work perfectly... remote control is still inconsistent

Since our house is for sale (start building new/last/retirement house as soon as we sell this one) I will go with a comment I read in another message thread about the "mover's connection" offering an upgrade at the same time... so when we move and I have the new dish mounted, I will ask the installer about giving him my "going bad" HR23 for an HR24 (I've been DTV since 1995, so signing up for another 2 years to get a free HR24 is no big deal)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JohnTSmith said:


> Front panel buttons work perfectly... remote control is still inconsistent
> 
> Since our house is for sale (start building new/last/retirement house as soon as we sell this one) I will go with a comment I read in another message thread about the "mover's connection" offering an upgrade at the same time... so when we move and I have the new dish mounted, I will ask the installer about giving him my "going bad" HR23 for an HR24 (I've been DTV since 1995, so signing up for another 2 years to get a free HR24 is no big deal)


Nice of you not to care, however replacing a defective box carries no commitment


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The oldest trick in the book that I always due is, change channels rapidly using the Ch up/down button to "wake up " your receiver, then it will respond much better that way, another trick I do is scroll through the guide up/down in fast motion, if you have scroll effects off, then also using the number pad to change channels, also in quick motion, any random numbers will do if the channel number exist of course, It will work much better, but don't count on it as permanent solution, It'll work then might slow again, especially when you don't do a lot of button pressing.


----------

